# An Internet Graduation Concert



## itywltmt

I participated recently on a forum thread that discussed a member's studies coming to an end. I contributed to the thread by asking for musical suggestions appropriate to a graduation ceremony.

My thinking at the time was more "processional" music, and I got a few ideas from the thread which finally ended up feeding a YouTube playlist of "Graduation Music". The link to the playlist is:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?p=PL3EA236CD28960B0A

(Also featured on my YouTube Channel.)

Some thread contributors suggested more of a "Graduation Concert"; something more aligned with music that celebrates "moving into the real world", something more esoteric and personal. Some of the suggestions were really interesting, and I thought it would make for a good blog post with music links.

Selection #1: Cantata For a Joy

*Pierre MERCURE (1927-1966): *_Cantate pour une joie_, Cantata in seven sections for soprano, chorus, and orchestra (1955), based on poems by Gabriel Charpentier (*1925)

[I. Les lions jaunes -- II. Psaume -- III. Ils ont détruit la ville -- IV. Complainte -- V. Pierrot noir -- VI. Chorale -- VII. Le cri de joie]
More about the work

Performed by Marguerite Lavergne, soprano, the CBC Montreal Orchestra and chorus, conducted by Jean-Marie Beaudet
http://www.musiccentre.ca/apps/inde...yByItemId&bibliographyId=17527&recordTypeId=8

Selection #2: Excerpt from Prokofiev's Fifth Symphony

*Serge PROKOFIEV (1891-1953):* Third movement (_Adagio_) from Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
More about the work

Performed by the Moscow Philharmonic, conducted by David Oistrakh





Selection #3: Transfigured Night

*Arnold SCHÖNBERG (1874-1951):* _Verklärte Nacht _(Transfigured night), string sextet, Op. 4
More about the work

Performed by members of the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center 
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/schoenberg_verklartenacht.mp3

Selection #4: Excerpt from Bruckner's Ninth Symphony

*Anton BRUCKNER (1824-1896):* Second movement (_Scherzo. Bewegt, Lebhaft-Trio.Schnell_) from Symphony No. 9 in D minor ("Unfinished"), WAB 109
More about the work

Performed by l'Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, conducted by Myung-Whun Chung





Selection #5: The Unanswered Question

*Charles IVES (1874-1954): *_"A Contemplation of a Serious Matter" or "The Unanswered Perennial Question" _(1906)
More about the work

Performed by the New-York Philharmonic, conducted by Leonard Bernstein





The concert has lasted long enough, but I wanted to give you a BONUS selection:

*Franz Joseph HAYDN (1732-1809):* Symphony No. 92 in G major "Oxford"
More about the work

Performed by the Cleveland Orchestra, conducted by George Szell
http://public-domain-archive.com/classic/download.php?lang=eng&album_no=685

*Congratulations to all graduates!*:tiphat:

Thanks to daspianist for his suggestions!

*June 10th 2011, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage on "dances" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read more June 10th on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------



## Meaghan

What a nice project!  It came out well.


----------

